# Remote control Compatibility



## DaddyDuffy (Jan 28, 2014)

I have a Pioneer VSX-d912, and no remote. I am working with gifted to me equipment and just now got the speakers installed. Budget is a concern as I have kids and wish not to spend 70 dollars on a remote for my personal enjoyment on occasion. Is there any universal remote that will do the MCACC set up for that reciever? Or is there a different model remote that is compatible and will do the set up and is not going to be more expensive than the reciever itself? Please help, thanks.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

From what I could find there are not any of the universal remotes that have the calibration commands.


----------



## DaddyDuffy (Jan 28, 2014)

OK, I had a suspicion that might be the case. Where would I possibly find a compatible Pioneer remote that would possibly be for another model yet would work for mine. Thanks again. The movie last night sounded good. But I know I can get more and better sound once calibrated.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

DaddyDuffy said:


> OK, I had a suspicion that might be the case. Where would I possibly find a compatible Pioneer remote that would possibly be for another model yet would work for mine. Thanks again. The movie last night sounded good. But I know I can get more and better sound once calibrated.


have you tried contacting the MFG for a replacement remote?


----------



## DaddyDuffy (Jan 28, 2014)

Yes I have. I asked for a comparable remote because the oem one is available aftermarket but for 70 dollars at the least amount is too much. They offered no other model numbers after repeated emails. So, that is why I am trying this route, dragging the waters


----------

